# It just paid for itself



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

Back in jan 08, i got an extended warranty for $1996. Well i took the goat to the dealer for some rear end noise and looks like I will be getting a new rear end under extended warranty. I knew i paid for peace of mind. I also need new batt. How is the redtop optuim (sp)?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Cool. I have a red top 35 works really well.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

EEZ GOAT said:


> Back in jan 08, i got an extended warranty for $1996. Well i took the goat to the dealer for some rear end noise and looks like I will be getting a new rear end under extended warranty. I knew i paid for peace of mind. I also need new batt. How is the redtop optuim (sp)?


Got a 3/36 GMPP in May 1595.... Used it so far for 1 door actuator, rear springs. 

Placed an AC Delco 72 month with 735 CCA battery (50 month free replacement warranty) in my wifes GA... With my GTO club discount.... 89 bucks. Will put one in the GTO when that one fizzles... Price for that one will be 109.00. I just cannot justify 200+ for an optima.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

EEZ GOAT said:


> Back in jan 08, i got an extended warranty for $1996. Well i took the goat to the dealer for some rear end noise and looks like I will be getting a new rear end under extended warranty. I knew i paid for peace of mind. I also need new batt. How is the redtop optuim (sp)?


How many miles do you have on the ride now?



GTO JUDGE said:


> Got a 3/36 GMPP in May 1595.... Used it so far for 1 door actuator, rear springs.
> 
> Placed an AC Delco 72 month with 735 CCA battery (50 month free replacement warranty) in my wifes GA... With my GTO club discount.... 89 bucks. Will put one in the GTO when that one fizzles... Price for that one will be 109.00. I just cannot justify 200+ for an optima.


$200+ for an Optima? I thought the red tops were around $140. I was thinking about replacing my battery with an Optima or a Die Hard when I had the engine rebuilt but I couldn't. The coolant reservoir for the supercharger has slots in the bottom of it that fits over the terminals and the caps on the top of the battery had to be flush with the battery's frame and not above it. AC Delco was the one that I had to use.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Got a 3/36 GMPP in May 1595.... Used it so far for 1 door actuator, rear springs.


*1595*...just how old is the Judge......Merry Christmas all...
Bill


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

2 Optimas I found to fit a 2005 GTO was the D35 yellow top with 660 CCA with only a 12 month free replacement warranty 215.29 locally from Advanced Auto.

a red top 35 series with 720 CCA with 36 free replacement warranty at 183.79 locally from Advanced Auto.

Why more for the yellow top? Got me. 

Ac Delco offers 50 month free replacement with 735 CCA, 129 from the dealer. I'm sure it can be obtained cheaper elsewhere. 

30+ years with Delco's premium batteries.... never a complaint. I'll keep using em.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

silversport said:


> *1595*...just how old is the Judge......Merry Christmas all...
> Bill


I knew Shakespeare when he was in diapers and Chris Columbus's youngest son and I sailed up and down the coast of Moronica. His dingy had the SAP on it too.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

I found this website were the have the Optimas for a pretty cheap price and with free shipping. I think they got the yellow top for $176 and the red top for $149.

Optima Battery Optima Batteries Deep Cycle Batteries Yellow Blue Red Top Optimum


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

GTO JUDGE said:


> I knew Shakespeare when he was in diapers and Chris Columbus's youngest son and I sailed up and down the coast of Moronica. His dingy had the SAP on it too.


I'm right there with you pard'...I have had good luck with the Delco batteries for cars since 1985...before that the Sears brand...
Merry Christmas...
Bill


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

Is it inevitable that the rear end will die prematurely? Hearing stories of premature rearend failure is scaring the bejesus out of me!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

WanaGTO said:


> Is it inevitable that the rear end will die prematurely? Hearing stories of premature rearend failure is scaring the bejesus out of me!


Dana built a bunch of bad rears, they were bad from the git go. Not every car was affected. Many chalked it up as normal noise and dismissed it as "possibly" defective. Others reported it and GM then issued TSB's on it. Depending on how bad the whine is determined by a service manager,  will determine if a change out is warranted. 

With the car being new at the time, GM and Dana could not determine if there would be any long term affects so the rears were replaced as precaution. This is my understanding anyway. 

If you develop some noise it's a good chance the oil needs changed out. (Normal maintenance requires it be changed out at a certain time.) The viscosity is breaking down. Replacing the oil with a good quality gear oil with Friction Modifier, should correct it and you should be fine. I would be more concerned with developing strut problems than worrying about the rear.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

> How many miles do you have on the ride now?


i have 42,000


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

just got a call from the dealer. A new rearend is on the way. should be in by New years eve. thats the good news. The bad is the warrenty only covers 4 days of rental car for each write up. So i have to turn in the rental by noon tomorrow.. Does not matter to me cuz they GAVE me a chevy cobolt 4door. Also they said it is going to cost the warrenty people 3,600+ dollars. I just have to pay $100 ded. FTW


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Nothing like starting the new year out right with a new piece of ......... rear. arty:


----------

